# usual occupation



## dianmarie007 (Jun 5, 2011)

when u said "usual occupation" does it mean the category of work you have been or your current job u have now? just want to be sure.  thanks!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

It could be the job that you 'usually' do, eg: plumber, accountant...
But you can also put "student" or "homemaker" if it applies


----------

